# Doctor Who Games for Wii and Nintendo DS Confirmed!



## Tyeforce (Aug 24, 2010)

> Various online shops have now listed two new Doctor Who related games to be released by Nintendo. On the DS platform comes *Doctor Who: Evacuation Earth*, whilst the Wii platform will see *Doctor Who: Return to Earth*; it is uncertain when these scheduled to be released _(*Amazon* lists them for the 29th October, *Play* for the 19th November)_.
> 
> No other details on the games are known at present.


http://gallifreynewsbase.blogspot.com/2010/08/doctor-who-games-for-nintendo.html












How much you wanna bet they're not going to be released in the US? >_> Looks like I'm gonna have to import... =/


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 24, 2010)

It's rated 3... probably gnna suck.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 24, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> > Various online shops have now listed two new Doctor Who related games to be released by Nintendo. On the DS platform comes *Doctor Who: Evacuation Earth*, whilst the Wii platform will see *Doctor Who: Return to Earth*; it is uncertain when these scheduled to be released _(*Amazon* lists them for the 29th October, *Play* for the 19th November)_.
> >
> > No other details on the games are known at present.
> 
> ...


Certain DS games arent region locked soo you will be fine


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 24, 2010)

I saw this on Gallifrey Base this morning, people on there were talking about how the Box-art looks like someones just gone on photoshop.

Anyway, I'm gonna get these, even if they're rated 3. Probably gonna have to import Tye, lucky me living in the UK! (Will Japan get these games, just wanna know.)


----------



## David (Aug 24, 2010)

rofl, look at the rating.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 24, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> rofl, look at the rating.


Trust you to judge the game by the rating.


----------



## «Jack» (Aug 24, 2010)

This looks like it's bound to be shovelware.


----------



## David (Aug 24, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That basically it means it's gonna be an extremely slow and boring game, that requires a lot of wiiremote shaking.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 24, 2010)

Shovelware?  :gyroidconfused: 

This morning everyone was going on about how this could be fake and now information is popping up everywhere!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 24, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> rofl, look at the rating.


What's wrong? Not mature enough for very mature and edgy gamers like yourself?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 24, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's your opinion though...and I like games where you have to use the wiimote.


----------



## David (Aug 24, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Games with low ratings such as (using the UK rating system) "7-12+" can be fun, but when something is rated 3+ it means its equivalent to the Early Childhood rating, we have here in the Americas. and games rated at the "EC" rating, generally only have content suitable for little toddlers, or autistic kids. For example; Franklin the Turtle, Dora the Explorer; Journey to Purple Planet, Elmo's preschool Deluxe Edition, etc etc.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 24, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the fact that it's rated 3 will rip away the essence of what is Doctor Who, not to mention the fact that it'll most likely be aimed to as young of a crowd as possible, and therefore removing 90% of the story aspect.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 24, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, most/basically all of the Doctor Who episodes that are on DVD are rated 12, so technically the games should be rated 12.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a strong feeling know this is going to turn out to be shovelware.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 24, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> > Various online shops have now listed two new Doctor Who related games to be released by Nintendo. On the DS platform comes *Doctor Who: Evacuation Earth*, whilst the Wii platform will see *Doctor Who: Return to Earth*; it is uncertain when these scheduled to be released _(*Amazon* lists them for the 29th October, *Play* for the 19th November)_.
> >
> > No other details on the games are known at present.
> 
> ...


Would you put them images in a spoiler please?

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">kthxbai</div>


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 24, 2010)

I really think this game is going to be rated 3/10 or something


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 24, 2010)

SHOVALWEAR


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 24, 2010)

Now i have to suffer it on the ds aswell

What is this world coming to


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't understand why people can't come up with original ideas anymore? I mean I'm fine with games in a series, but when you start basing games off of movies and tv series, that's where I lose hope.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 24, 2010)

The rating just means that it won't be inappropriate for younger players. The rating doesn't mean it's for little children, it just means that more people can play it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 24, 2010)

yay?


----------



## Nixie (Aug 24, 2010)

My eyes... They burn... 5_5
Thank goodness that my DW obsessed friend who forced me to watch Torchwood is living in Poland now... -_- Otherwise I'd have to sit through endless lectures about this... ;_;
Though I do miss her. <3


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 24, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 24 2010, 02:58:56 PM]The rating just means that it won't be inappropriate for younger players. The rating doesn't mean it's for little children, it just means that more people can play it.


And thus the essence of doctor who will be gone, and it'll suck.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 24, 2010)

I've got a strong hunch that that will be a very gimmicky game, and only 1st and 2nd party games are selling well on Nintendo consoles, nowadays.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 24, 2010)

Not being familiar with the PEGI rating system, I didn't really take the "3" rating into account... Now I am a bit worried. These games might end up being even worse than the Adventure Games... ._.

Is it _really_ that hard to make a _good_ Doctor Who game that complements the TV series?! >_>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 24, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Not being familiar with the PEGI rating system, I didn't really take the "3" rating into account... Now I am a bit worried. These games might end up being even worse than the Adventure Games... ._.
> 
> Is it _really_ that hard to make a _good_ Doctor Who game that complements the TV series?! >_>


Licensed and good cannot be in the same sentence without are not in it.
With a few exceptions.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 24, 2010)

What I want to know is what ever happened to *this*?! _Nintendo_ was supposed to develop these Doctor Who games, not Asylum Entertainment...


----------



## «Jack» (Aug 24, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danuhnuhnuhnuhnuhnuhnuhnuhnuhnuh... BATMAN 8D


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 24, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And KH.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 24, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> What I want to know is what ever happened to *this*?! _Nintendo_ was supposed to develop these Doctor Who games, not Asylum Entertainment...


So looks like I was right after all about this game sucking when it was first announced


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 25, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not exactly. The details have either changed, or they were wrong in the original announcement. Had Nintendo developed them instead of a mediocre third party developer with a history of making shovelware, things would likely be much different. But we're all still judging too quick here. We can't say the game will be bad just by the rating... My expectations are certainly not very high now, though.


----------



## Pear (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol, shovelware.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 25, 2010)

They really need to make a Doctor Who game with a higher rating, (Almost all of the Doctor Who DVDs are rated 12, so why not make a 12 rated game?) I'm kinda alright with it being rated 3, but it's gonna be quite dull. If they made a Doctor Who game with the Older Doctors it might get a higher rating. (*CoughSixthDoctorStrangelingPeriCough*)


----------



## Zachary (Aug 26, 2010)

Cover makes the cybermen look even more ridiculous.


----------

